# Bricked touchpad



## benny (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,
After leaving my TP running android on the touchstone charging, it is now dead.

I have tried leaving it on charge via usb cable and power adapter for 20mins+ no success.

I dont get anything on the screen when using power + down buttons.

The only thing I can get it to do is be detected on windows as Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader9008 (COM7) when using power+up 
When it is in this mode, when I hold home + power it will reset (disappears from device manager) but will still not boot nor display anything.

Has anybody got any ideas how to fix?

thanks!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

benny said:


> Hi Guys,
> After leaving my TP running android on the touchstone charging, it is now dead.
> 
> I have tried leaving it on charge via usb cable and power adapter for 20mins+ no success.
> ...


Sounds like for whatever reason, your TouchPad did not charge on your TouchStone and the battery drained to almost zero. Any TP when it gets close to zero will automatically shut down.Usually, plugging it into the wall charger for more than 30 minutes will put enough charge on it to get it started back up. It may take more than 30 minutes but around there. If after an hour it still has not shown any signs of life, while still connected to the charger, press and hold the home(center) button and the power button for at least 30 to 60 seconds. If that does not reset it, unplug it from the charger and try the home/power buttons again. As a last resort, I believe while simultaneously holding the power button, either the volume down or volume up button and the center button for 30 seconds will force a hard reset which may wipe your settings, programs etc. Like I said, as a last resort.

If this does not get it started up, you should contact HP for any ideas they may have.


----------



## benny (Sep 1, 2011)

Left it on the touchstone for the past 72 hrs but still no joy







one thing I did notice is that the back of the TP did feel a little warm so must be charging it. (my USB cable that came with the TP is at work and the one I have at home I don't think is charging it)

Will ring HP over next few days


----------



## agreenbhm (Oct 17, 2011)

Ditch the touchstone. Plug it into the wall for an hour.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## benny (Sep 1, 2011)

Well today i thought i would have another go at fixing the TP.

I checked the charger by plugging in the usb cable for my iphone, worked fine, so tried gfs galaxy s2 worked fine. So used same usb cable for thw TP and let it charge for 20mins and it turned back on. Looks like the battery completly drained.

Not sure why the touchstone would bot charge it from completly empty?

Its back on the touchstone now and charging away happily asif nothing happened!


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

benny said:


> Well today i thought i would have another go at fixing the TP.
> 
> I checked the charger by plugging in the usb cable for my iphone, worked fine, so tried gfs galaxy s2 worked fine. So used same usb cable for thw TP and let it charge for 20mins and it turned back on. Looks like the battery completly drained.
> 
> ...


the charging needs to reach about 10% BEFORE anything will be good to go...also
there are known issues with trying to charge with anything OTHER than the cable that came with the
touchpad...check the webOS forums..you'll see...


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

If this ever happens to you again, I suggest you always use the adapter to charge it with that came in the box. The adapter that came in the box, charges the touchpad at 2 A, whereas the touchstone does not charge at that level due to the fact that it Is performing
proximity charging which I believe is at a lower level than the 2 A the regular charger provides.



benny said:


> Well today i thought i would have another go at fixing the TP.
> 
> I checked the charger by plugging in the usb cable for my iphone, worked fine, so tried gfs galaxy s2 worked fine. So used same usb cable for thw TP and let it charge for 20mins and it turned back on. Looks like the battery completly drained.
> 
> ...


----------

